# Renew Navionics card?



## nattydread (Apr 1, 2013)

Just got an email saying my subscription ends in 2 months. Does anyone know if updating subscription for navionics card is worth it? Has that much changed? And if I don't renew, does my gps go back to out of the box or do I still have the info I paid for?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Navionics is constantly updating their charts with the new sonarlog recordings that people contribute to. They update about 1000 points of data a week now. No you will not loose what you already paid for. You can update your chip data the last day of your subscription and will have all the updated data as of that day and will never loose that data on the chip.


----------



## nattydread (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks. I appreciate the info

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Funny you guys posted this, was just looking at fishing some lakes that are now offered in HD that weren't when I bought my card, think I'll look into this.


----------

